# New BIG SCARY SHOW: 6th annual Spooktacular!



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - 6th ANNUAL SPOOKTACULAR!!
Episode 156


Wow, can you believe it? the Big Scary Show is 6 years old! Our Anniversary show is Big And Scary at just over 3 hours long! We have some more interviews from Transworld 2018, conducted by special correspondent Wicked Wendy, as she chats with Kelly Collins, Michael Spatola, Mike Murray and Nix Herrara.
As an added bonus, we are airing an interview from Dead Winter Con, back in 2013, when the Unknown Scare-Actor spoke with Richard Brooker, Jason from Friday the 13th, Part 3. This is believed to be his last interview, before he passed away less than a month later.
The Roundtable of Terror is a retrospect of the past 6 years, as the 4 (g)hosts, and special correspondent Vysther share stories from the past 155 episodes, events related to their haunt lives, and generally every Big and Scary from the part 72 months.
Badger is back with the latest Deadline News, Storm gives you a look inside his head, for how he rants in a Haunt Minute, Meathook Jim tells you what a pain planning a surprise party can be, The Haunt-strumetalist spins a trio of Spook tunes while Vysther presents his Metal Archives, Black Sabbath, Part 1. And finally, this months Gruesome Giveaway answer is hidden somewhere in the show (hint, listen to the Nix Herrara interview)
All this, and so much more, in this Extra Large Episode of the……BIG SCARY SHOW


Featured Music:
Chris Thomas (Music for Haunts) – Creepy Town
Gathering of Darkness – Souls of Black
The Graveyard Boulevard – Meet Me at the Grave
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

